# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Δικτυακό DVR

## kostas2

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Έχω το Δικτυακό καταγραφικό H.264 KPD 674 και έχω το εξής πρόβλημα... το συνδέω μέσω ethernet με το laptop το οποίο τρέχει windows7, εγκαθιστώ το πρόγραμμα Video viewer, ρυθμίζω στον πίνακα ελέγχου, στην τοπική σύνδεση το ip, port κλπ όπως ακριβώς λένε οι οδηγίες και μετά στην αναζήτηση που κάνω μέσω του προγράμματος "το βλέπει" αλλά όταν πάω να συνδεθώ βάζοντας username/passward admin/admin , μου βγάζει σφάλμα στη σύνδεση και δεν μπορώ να δω εικόνα και να κάνω τπτ... τί να κάνω?

----------


## plouf

αν και μου θυμίζεις εναν άλλο και απλώς άλλαξες όνομα..

επειδή "προχώρησες" θα σου πώ οτι στα ποιο πολλά, αν όχι όλα, πρέπει να μπαίνεις αποκλειστικά με internet explorer (και οχι to 64bito)
και να πας στις επιλογές ίντερνετ->ασφάλεια->αξιόπιστες τοποθεσίες να βαλεις στις τοποθεσιες την ΙΡ του DVR ,
και στις "αξιοπιστες τοποθεσίες" να κατεβάσεις την ασφάλεια στο χαμηλότερο επίπεδο

----------


## kostas2

εχω δει μια παρόμοια συνομιλία, αλλα αυτός προσπαθούσε να το συνδέσει με ρούτερ και internet.... εγώ απλά θέλω να χειρίζομαι το καταγραφικό μέσω του λαπτοπ... δεν έχω internet στο εξοχικό που έχω το καταγραφικό. μπορείς μέσω internet explorer να κάνεις τα πάντα (να μεταφέρεις αρχεία που έχουν καταγραφει πχ) ?? νόμιζα μόνο μέσω του προγράμματος video viwer...

----------


## plouf

μπορεις να κανεις οτι ο κατασκευαστης εκανε την συγκεκριμενη εφαρμογη του συγκεκριμένου DVR να κάνει

συνήθως στα ερωτήματα σου πάντως ναι...

----------


## Νικος Κασωτάκης

> αν και μου θυμίζεις εναν άλλο και απλώς άλλαξες όνομα..



    Αγαπητέ Χρήστο.

    Παραμένω με το Ονομετεπώνυμο μου συνδεμένος μόνιμα στο site.
    Εξάλου εγώ δεν είμαι όπως εσύ ειδήμων στους υπολογιστές για να κανω "ΑΛΛΑ ΚΟΛΠΑ"

   Πάντως διαπίστωσα ότι και τον φίλο που έκανε "παρόμοια" ερώτηση και  με εμένα  το βοήθησες πάρα πολύ.!!!!!

    Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως για την βοήθεια που μου πρόσφερες για να κάνω ρύθμιση στο DVR μου και στο router για να έχω πρόσβαση από άλλον απομακρυσμένο PC.
    Να ξέρεις δε ότι έχω συστήσει και σε αρκετους φίλους, ακόμα και σε καταστήματα πώλησης DVR να διαβάσουν την βοήθεια που έχεις προσφέρει, ώστε να μην χρειαστουν ούτε το MANUAL του κατασκευαστή.

    Όλοι εμεις λοιπόν οι άσχετοι με τα σχετικά τα δικά σου σου ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΥΓΝΩΜΟΝΕΣ.


 Νίκος Κασωτάκης

----------


## dalai

μερικες φορες ,καποια καταγραφικα ,την πρωτη φορα που πας να δεις εικονα μεσα απο τον ie  , κατεβαζουν οδηγους απο το ιντερνετ. Αλλες φορες το κατεβαζουν απο το ιδιο το DVR.T ο καταλαβενεις γιατι την πρωτη φορα υπαρχει κινιτικοτητα στο δικτυο χωρις να υπαρχει εικονα. Μετα απο λιγα λεπτα σου ζηταει να δεχτεις την εγκατασταση το προγραμματος.

----------


## kostas2

παιδια δεν το εχω συνδέσει με internet! δεν μπορει να κατεβάσει τους οδηγους.... δεν ξερω που ακριβώς εντοπίζεται το πρόβλημα... μάλλον κάποιο νούμερο στο ip mask κλπ πρέπει να μην είναι σωστό... αλλά με προβληματίζει που το βλέπει, το επιλέγω βαζω τα username και pass αλλα η σύνδεση είναι αδύνατη....

----------


## plouf

απο Internet explorer με την ΙΡ οτ βλέπεις τιποτα?

----------


## kostas2

απο mozilla εχω προσπαθήσει αλλα τπτ... νομιζα οτι είναι το ίδιο με τον explorer..... θα δοκιμάσω και με αυτο....

----------


## dalai

Ειναι θεμα δικτιακο. Δεν μας λες ΙΡ.Δεν μας λες ρυθμισεις, οποτε ειναι δυσκολο να βοηθησει καποιος καλυτερα να πευθυνθεις σε καποιον ειδικο ή τον πωλητη σου αν ειναι στο ελλαντα

----------


## innova

Επειδή έχω μπλέξει και εγώ με διαδικτυακή παρακολούθηση DVR της AVtech (το 674) , υπάρχουν κάπου οδηγίες για να καταλάβω αν θα αλλάξω τις IP στον ρούτερ μου και πώς; (δεν εννοώ πως θα μπω στον ρούτερ, αλλά ποιες ΙΡ θα δώσω, γιατί οι οδηγίες που έχω δεν μου είναι κατανοητές).
Βέβαια, θα ήθελα να μάθω γενικότερα πως δουλεύει το σύστημα των ΙΡ, οπότε καλοδεχούμενες ακόμη και παραπομπές μόνο σε αυτό...
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά, ελπίζω να μην έκανα άσχημα που δεν άνοιξα νέο θέμα!

edit: να σημειώσω πως ενδο-routerika, δηλ. από υπολογιστή ενσύρματα συνδεδεμένο στο ρούτερ, πάλι δεν κατάφερα να δώ το ενσύρματα συνδεδεμένο DVR στον ρούτερ μου αν και έβαλα (νομίζω...) τις σωστές ΙΡ.
(δηλ. έβαλα 192.168.100.50 στο DVR και μετά το πληκτρολόγησα από τον firefox του υπολογιστή μου για να μπώ, αλλά δεν... )

----------


## Bobiras

καλησπερα παιδια ειμαι και εγω κατοχος ενος dvr τις avtech δεν προκειτε ποτε να δουλεψει με ip του στιλ 192.168.... τετοια ip δεν μπωρεις να την βγαλεις στο ιντερνετ παρα μονο μεσο δικτιου για να μπωρεσεις να εχεις εικονα απομακρισμενα πρεπει να φτιαξεις δυναμικη ip και να ανοιγει το καταγραφικο π.χ η ip θα ειναι http://giorgos.dyndns.org:9000 μια τετοια θα ειναι η ip για να κανεις εισοδο στο καταγραφικο και βλειεπης live οπου εχεις ιντερνετ

----------


## innova

Φίλε Νίκο,
δυστυχώς οι περιορισμένες γνώσεις μου και το συντακτικό σου 
δεν με βοηθούν καθόλου.
Ευχαριστώ πάντως για την προσπάθεια!

----------


## Bobiras

δυστηχος κωστα ουτε εγω ξερω να σε βοηθησω και εγω εφερα φιλλο τεχνικο να το φτιαξει απλα ηθελα να σου πω οτι με το να βαλεις ip σε καταγραφικο και να το πληκτρολογεις στο mozilla η στον explorer δεν μπωρεις να το δουλεψεις η οτι η ρυθμησεις δεν γινονται μονες τους με το νακατεβασεις καποιο προγραμμα

----------


## innova

Νίκο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Εγώ δεν θέλω να φέρω τεχνικό γιατί με ενδιαφέρει να μάθω πως δουλεύει το σύστημα.
Δυστυχώς και πληροφορικάριο που ρώτησα παλαιότερα, μάλλον ήξερε αλλά δεν μπορούσε να μου το μεταδώσει...
Πιστεύω κάπου θα βρώ κάτι (όπως βρήκα και έκανα μόνος μου hardware reset αντί να τρέχω στην άκρη του κόσμου να μου το κάνουν, και τελικά δεν ήταν και τίποτα!).
Απλά τρώει χρόνο η αναζήτηση, γι'αυτό απευθύνθηκα εδώ που για κάποιους αυτά είναι ...ψωμοτύρι, 
αλλά μάλλον είναι ακόμη διακοπές!

----------


## takhs764

ειναι πολυ απλο φτανει να κατανοισεται καποια πραγματακια
εχουμε και λεμε εχω κατεβασει μια φωτο για να καταλαβεις μεσω οικιακου δυκτιου
στην στην ip βαζουμε την δικια μας αυτη που θελουμε να εχει το καταγραφικο μας δηλαδι π/χ 192.192.192.1
εκει που λεει πυλη βαζουμε του ρουτερ μας ειναι η ιρ που βαζουμε για να εχουμε προσβαση π/χ 192.192.192.0
εκει που λεει μασκα παμε στο εναρξη στο pc μας παμε στη εκτελεση και γραφουμε CMD και αφου μας ανοιγη το πινακακι γραφουμε την λεξη ipconfig
οποτε βρεισκουμε την μασκα τα dns 1 kai 2
για θυρα βαζει π/χ 1234
αυτα με το καταγραφικο πας τωρα στο pc σου και βγαζει εκτος τα αντιβαριους τα τειχη προστασια
μετα μπαινεις στη σελιδα του ρουτερ σου και πας να ανοιξης μια πορτα δηλαδι μια θυρα πρωτα σου ζητα την ιρ του καταγραφικου εμας ειναι η 192.192.192.1 και βαζει και τησ θυρα 1234
στην συνεχεια πας και ανοιγης τη σελιδα σου και πατας http://192.192.192.1:1234 εντερ και καπου εκει σου ζητα ονομα και κωδικο καταγραφικου που εχει παει και εχει δωση στης ρυθμισης του καταγραφικου προσοχη μπορει να μην εχει το pc σου το προγραμματακι για να ανοιξη το καταγραφικο σου το ζητα και εσυ κανεις την εγκατασταση
τωρα μεσω ιντερνετ πας στη σελιδα dyn dns kaneis εγγραφη με ονομα και κωδικο και διμιουργης μια σταθερη ιρ π/χ nikos@dyn dns.com
και αφου τελειωσης απο εκει πας στο καταγραφικο και πας στο πινακακι που γραφη DDNS και γραφεις την υπηρεσια π/χ dyn dns.com
το ονομα και το κωδικο το οποιο εκανες κατα την εγραφη
και κατω την σελιδα που εγραψες π/χ nikos@dyn dns.com πατας αποθηκευση και εισαι οκ προσοχη για να μπεις στο καταγραφικο πατας http://nikos@dyn dns:1234 kai eisai ok
προσοχη οπως τα γραφω
οτι δυσκολιες μην δησταση να με ρωτησεις




Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22628

----------


## innova

Φίλε Τάκη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Αρχίζω τη μελέτη. Σίγουρα κάπου θα κολλήσω και θα επανέλθω...

----------


## innova

> εχουμε και λεμε εχω κατεβασει μια φωτο για να καταλαβεις μεσω οικιακου δυκτιου
> _
> 
> υποψιάζομαι πως αυτό το screenshot το έβαλες για την ορολογία, μιας και εμείς δεν θέλουμε οικιακό δίκτυο, έτσι δεν είναι;_
> 
> στην ip βαζουμε την δικια μας αυτη που θελουμε _(=που δίνει ο κατασκευαστής; )_ να εχει το καταγραφικο μας δηλαδι π/χ 192.192.192.1     *στη συσκευή dvr ή στο pc μας;*
> εκει που λεει πυλη βαζουμε του ρουτερ μας ειναι η ιρ που βαζουμε για να εχουμε προσβαση π/χ 192.192.192.0
> εκει που λεει μασκα παμε στο εναρξη στο pc μας παμε στη εκτελεση και  γραφουμε CMD και αφου μας ανοιγη το πινακακι γραφουμε την λεξη ipconfig             _το έκανα και μου έβγαζε κατεβατό με_ *κατάσταση μέσου : έχει αποσυνδεθεί!*
> οποτε βρεισκουμε την μασκα τα dns 1 kai 2                           _και δεν βρήκα τίποτα!_
> ...



..................

----------


## plouf

1) ΦΤΙΑΧΝΕΙΣ οικιακό δίκτυο...

2,3) οι ΙΡ που σου είπε είναι για το καταγραφικό..
επίσης ΔΕΝ βάζεις 192.*192*.192.1 αλλά *192.168*.χ.χ (πχ στο παράδειγμα 192.168.192.1)
κατα κανόνα ειναι τα τρία πρώτα ίδια με την ΙΡ τουρ ρουτερ (πχ 192.168.1.χ) και το τέταρτο ενα ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ το έχει άλλη συσκευή


4) η σωστή εντολή είναι ipconfig/all και βλέπεις τις ρυθμίσεις τηε κάρτας που εινα ισυνδεδεμένες στο ρουτερ

κατα κανόνα πάντως είναι 
ΙΡ/DNS/Gateway= ΙΡ του ρουτερ 
ΜΑΣΚΑ=255.255.255.0

----------


## innova

> 1) ΦΤΙΑΧΝΕΙΣ οικιακό δίκτυο... *ακόμη κι'αν θέλω να μπαίνω απο internet cafe?*
> 
> 2,3) οι ΙΡ που σου είπε είναι για το καταγραφικό..
> επίσης ΔΕΝ βάζεις 192.*192*.192.1 αλλά *192.168*.χ.χ (πχ στο παράδειγμα 192.168.192.1)
> κατα κανόνα ειναι τα τρία πρώτα ίδια με την ΙΡ τουρ ρουτερ (πχ 192.168.1.χ) και το τέταρτο ενα ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ το έχει άλλη συσκευή
> *o royter μου έχει 192.168.2.1, οι υπολογιστές μου 192.168.2.χχχ. 
> το DVR λέει να βάλω 192.168.100.050, με gateway 192.168.001.254 και DNS α': 168,095,001,001 και β': 139.175.055.244
> ενώ στον rooter μου τα DNS είναι τελείως διαφορετικά...*
> 
> ...



Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## plouf

1) το οικιακό δίκτυο εχει να κάνει με ρουτερ - DVR - πιθανα άλλα μηχανηματα όλα αυτά ειναι ενα οικιακό δίκτυο συνδεδεμένα μεταξύ τους και διαμέσου του ρουτερ και προς το ιντερνετ

2,3) αυτό που λέει το DVR εινα ιπαράδειγμα σου ειπα τι να κάνεις -> "κατα κανόνα ειναι τα τρία πρώτα ίδια με την ΙΡ τουρ ρουτερ (πχ 192.168.1.χ) και το τέταρτο ενα ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ το έχει άλλη συσκευή"
επίσης "κατα κανόνα πάντως είναι 
ΙΡ/DNS/Gateway= ΙΡ του ρουτερ 
ΜΑΣΚΑ=255.255.255.0"

στην περίπτωσή σου βάλε στις ρυθμίσεις του DVR  dns/gateway  = 192,168,2,1  / ΙΡ = 192,168,2,100 (λογικα θα ειναι ειναι αχρησιμοποιητη) / ΜΑΣΚΑ = 255,255,255,0

4) σιγουρα δεν το είδες σωστά.. αλλα μή σε νοιάζει εφόσον ξέρεις την ΙΡ του ρουτερ

----------

innova (18-08-11)

----------


## innova

Μπράβο σου!
Καλά μου τα είπες και τα εφάρμοσα, και ήδη δούλεψε εντός (δηλ. βλέπω εικόνα του καταγραφικού από υπολογιστή συνδεδεμένο στον ίδιο ρούτερ).
Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να δοκιμάσω ακόμη, είναι από άλλο χώρο(= άλλο ρούτερ) τι γίνεται. Μήπως θέλει και άλλες ρυθμίσεις;

----------


## innova

> τωρα μεσω ιντερνετ πας στη σελιδα dyn dns kaneis εγγραφη με ονομα και κωδικο και διμιουργης μια σταθερη ιρ π/χ nikos@dyn dns.com
> και αφου τελειωσης απο εκει πας στο καταγραφικο και πας στο πινακακι που γραφη DDNS και γραφεις την υπηρεσια π/χ dyn dns.com
> το ονομα και το κωδικο το οποιο εκανες κατα την εγραφη
> και κατω την σελιδα που εγραψες π/χ nikos@dyn dns.com πατας αποθηκευση και εισαι οκ προσοχη για να μπεις στο καταγραφικο πατας http://nikos@dyn dns:1234 kai eisai ok
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22628



πήγα στη σελίδα της dyndns αλλά βρήκα δημιουργία μόνο dynamic ip. Κατάλαβα λάθος;

----------


## innova

Λογαριασμό πάντως έφτιαξα...
Μόνο για dynamic dns host βλέπω, το έκανα με free checkout.

----------


## innova

Ήρθαν και οι οδηγίες από τον πάροχο, μόνο που προωθώντας την πόρτα 80 στο IP του DVR, ο ρούτερ μου απαντάει: "since 80 is used, the router web server port will be removed to 8080" και κολλάει-παύει να επικοινωνεί!!!
Να δηλώσω άλλη port στο DVR? Και ποιά? εδιτ: μπα, οι οδηγίες δεν προβλέπουν κάτι τέτοιο!
Πολλή ζαλάδα!!!

----------


## innova

Με reset ο router επανέρχεται αλλά πήρα και αυτό το μήνυμα από το dyndns: "An attempted connection to *91.138.150.74:80* *timed out*. This typically indicates that traffic to that port is being actively blocked by either a firewall or your ISP." Περιμένω τηλ. από εξυπ.πελατών μήπως με ξεκολλήσουν.
Στο μεταξύ, έκανα triggering την port 10080 για να δώ τι θα γίνει, ο ρούτερ δεν κόλλησε, ξαναπήρα όμως το παραπάνω μήνυμα για την 10080 αυτή τη φορά... (έβαλα αριθμό >1024 γιατί διάβασα πως κάποιοι ρούτερ μπλοκάρουν από 1024 και κάτω! )

----------


## plouf

κανεις πολυ γρήγορα τις κινήσεις και δεν τις σκέφτεσαι... και γραφεις και πολλά ποστ... γιαυτό αποτυνχάνεις

το μύνημα του ρουτερ κατα πάσα πιθανόητα ειναι λίγο διαφορετικό και σου λέει οτι το ρουτερ θα το βλέπεις στην 8080 δηλάδη μετά την ρυθμίση θα γραφεις στ οbrowser 192.168.2.1:8080 για να δεις το ρουτερ.
μάλον έχεις το SAGEM toy OTE

μετά για να το "δεις" απο έξω πρέπει να κανεις την προώθηση πόρτας + ρυθμιση το dyndns 

Για την πόρτα δες portforward.com, για το dyndns θες ένα hostname (free) και επίσης τις ρυθμίσεις του στο DVR (η καλύτερα στο ρουτερ) 

δες το μανουαλ του ρουτερ για το που το βάζεις .. θα καταλάβεις ειναι απλό αν το κοιτάξεις προσεκτικά και αργα  :Wink:

----------


## takhs764

ετσι οπως τα  λεει ο γειτονας αργα και προσεκτικα προσεχε πως τα γραφεις****************

----------


## innova

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την υπομονή σας!
Αυτό που δυσκολεύει την κατάσταση είναι πως δεν καταλαβαίνω τι κάνω, γι'αυτό και κάνω πειράματα.
Από  τον πάροχο (HOL) μου απάντησαν πως η port 0080 είναι δεσμευμένη απ'τον  ρούτερ και δεν μπορώ να την κάνω forward στο DVR μου. Θα πρέπει να  ανοίξω κάποια άλλη. Έψαξα στο κατεβατό στη Wiki για ελεύθερες,  προσπάθησα να βρώ κάποιες και με TCP και με UDP, δοκίμασα την 1223 και  άλλη μία(δε θυμάμαι) αλλά δεν...

Αν μπορείτε μου λέτε: για απομακρυσμένη πρόσβαση στο DVR πρέπει εκτός από το DVR(!) να είναι ανοικτός και ο ρούτερ;
(σόρρυ αν είναι χαζή ερώτηση, αλλά δεν έχω καταλάβει τίποτα ακόμη...)
Το  ρωτάω αυτό, γιατί εφ'όσον ο ρούτερ είναι μόνιμα ανοικτός, θα έχει την  ΙΡ σταθερή, άρα μπορώ να την ξέρω και χωρίς dyndns ή whoismyip.com, και  πριν φύγω την σημειώνω και την καλώ από όπου είμαι. (σας προλαβαίνω: αν  γίνει μια διακοπή ρεύματος ή κάποια ανωμαλία και ο ρούτερ κλείσει και  ανοίξει, θα πάρει άλλη ΙΡ και την πάτησα! Οκ! Το σκεπτικό μου όμως είναι  σωστό; )

----------


## plouf

> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την υπομονή σας!
> Αυτό που δυσκολεύει την κατάσταση είναι πως δεν καταλαβαίνω τι κάνω, γι'αυτό και κάνω πειράματα.



προφανώς και το κενό σου ειναι γενικα στο πως λειτουργουν τα δίκτυα και όχι μονο το DVR

μην περιμένεις να τα καταλάβεις όλα με τη μία απλά κάνε τα βήματα, και μετα διαβασε και πως λειτουργουν λίγο τα τοπικά δικτυα




> Από  τον πάροχο (HOL) μου απάντησαν πως η port 0080 είναι δεσμευμένη απ'τον  ρούτερ και δεν μπορώ να την κάνω forward στο DVR μου. Θα πρέπει να  ανοίξω κάποια άλλη. Έψαξα στο κατεβατό στη Wiki για ελεύθερες,  προσπάθησα να βρώ κάποιες και με TCP και με UDP, δοκίμασα την 1223 και  άλλη μία(δε θυμάμαι) αλλά δεν...



οχι... και μην περιμένεις απαντηση απο την τηλεφωνική υποστηριξη (δεν πρεπει κιολας να μπλεκουν τοσο )

η πόρτα ειναι ανοικτη, επίσης ελεύθερες είναι ΟΛΕΣ σε σένα (απο τη στιγμή που δεν τρέχεις κάποιο σερβερ δεν χρησιμοποιει κάποια πόρτα)
και η 80 πρεπει να σου παίζει και η 1223 και η 1234 κτλ, για να βάλεις άλλη πόρτα πρεπει 
1) να κάνεις τη σωστή πρόωθηση στο ρουτερ
2) να αλαξεις και στο DVR 
3) να την βάζεις μετά την διυθυνση/IP στο browser πχ 192,168,1,100:1234 / innova.dyndns.org:1234 ktl

αυτα που λες δεν βγάνει άκρη και τα μπερδεύεις ακομα περισσότερο μη εστιάζοντας στο πως να κάνει αυτό να λειτουργήσει αλλα ρωτόντας διαφορετικούς τρόπους κάθε φορα (τηλ στη HOL κτλ) 

να ψάχνεις λίγο παραπάνω όταν ψάχνεις.. και λίγο ποιο συνδυαστικα




> Αν μπορείτε μου λέτε: για απομακρυσμένη πρόσβαση στο DVR πρέπει εκτός από το DVR(!) να είναι ανοικτός και ο ρούτερ;
> (σόρρυ αν είναι χαζή ερώτηση, αλλά δεν έχω καταλάβει τίποτα ακόμη...)
> Το  ρωτάω αυτό, γιατί εφ'όσον ο ρούτερ είναι μόνιμα ανοικτός, θα έχει την  ΙΡ σταθερή, άρα μπορώ να την ξέρω και χωρίς dyndns ή whoismyip.com, και  πριν φύγω την σημειώνω και την καλώ από όπου είμαι. (σας προλαβαίνω: αν  γίνει μια διακοπή ρεύματος ή κάποια ανωμαλία και ο ρούτερ κλείσει και  ανοίξει, θα πάρει άλλη ΙΡ και την πάτησα! Οκ! Το σκεπτικό μου όμως είναι  σωστό; )



δεν έχει μονιμη ΙΡ απλά θα έχει ΙΡ για μέγαλο διαστημα(εκτός αν πληρώσεις για στατικ), μπορει να κλεισει , να αποσυνχρονιστει, η απλα να την αλλάξει η εταιρια...

----------


## innova

Λοιπόν…
  Σας γράφω τι έχω κάνει μήπως δείτε πού είναι το λάθος:
  Ο ρούτερ μου (ALKATEL CELLPIPE 7130) έχει διεύθυνση ΙΡ : 192.168.2.1 με πρωτεύον DNS: 194.30.220.117 και δευτερεύον :194.30.220.114 και port 80. Oι υπολογιστές που τον χρησιμοποιούν για σύνδεση στο ιντερνετ έχουν 192.168.2.100 και 192.168.101.
1.       Πήγα στο dyndns και έφτιαξα έναν host account : “innova.dyndns-server.com” ο οποίος όταν του ζητηθεί μου δείχνει την ΙΡ εκείνης της στιγμής.
2.       Πήγα στο DVR μου και του έδωσα σαν *STATIC ΙΡ* την 192.168.2.50, 
  με πρωτεύον DNS: 194.30.220.117 και δευτερεύον :194.30.220.114 και port :8080.
  Μπήκα στον ρούτερ μου και 
3.       από το μενού *ΝΑΤ>**Port* *triggering* Δήλωσα:
   Application Name dVR,   
   Trigger Protocol :TCP/UDP με Port Range Start:8080 & Port range End:8080, 
   Open Protocol TCP/UDP με Port Range Start:8080 &  Port range End:8080
   WAN Interface:  ppp0

4.       από το μενού *ΝΑΤ>**Virual* *servers* Δήλωσα:
  Server Name: DVR,
  Remote Host 192.168.2.1
  External Port Start: 8080
  External Port End: 8080 
  Protocol: TCP/UDP
  Internal Port Start: 8080
  Internal Port End: 8080
  Server IP Address: 192.168.2.50
  WAN Interface : ppp0

*5.      * από το μενού *DNS Server Configuration* *δήλωσα**:*
  Use the following Static DNS IP address: 
  Primary DNS server: 194.30.220.117
  Secondary DNS server: 194.30.220.114

*6.      * από το μενού *Dynamic* *DNS* *δήλωσα:*
  Hostname: innova
   Username innova
  Service: dyndns
  Interface: ppp0

  Δίνοντας : «innova.dyndns-server.com:8080» από τον Η/Υ του ίδιου ρούτερ βγάζει Αδυναμία Σύνδεσης.

  Δίνοντας : «192.168.2.1:8080» από τον Η/Υ του ίδιου ρούτερ βγάζει Αδυναμία Σύνδεσης.
  Δίνοντας : «192.168.2.50:8080» από τον Η/Υ του ίδιου ρούτερ «ο firefox εμπόδισε την αναδρομολόγηση σε αυτή τη σελίδα»  το παλεύει εδώ και 5 λεπτά δείχνοντας στον τίτλο της καρτέλλας : «Η.264DVR» και «μεταφορά δεδομένων από 192.168.2.50…

edit: στο youtube έχει κάποια βιντεάκια αλλά με διαφορετικούς ρούτερ , οπότε δεν με βοηθάνε...



Αυτές είναι οι οδηγίες από τη HOL για τον ρούτερ μου: 

Στα πεδία External Port Start και External Port End εισάγουμε το port που θα γίνει forward.

·                     Στο πεδίο Protocol επιλέξτε το πρωτόκολλο επικοινωνίας για το συγκεκριμένο port forwarding σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες της εφαρμογής που θέλετε να χρησιμοποιήσετε. (Για Torrents και χρήση P2P  επιλέξτε το TCP)

·                     Στο πεδίο Internal Port Start και Internal Port End εισάγεται το συγκεκριμένο port που επιθυμείτε να γίνει forwarding (την «πόρτα» δηλαδή που θέλουμε να φαίνετε από το διαδίκτυο). Μπορείτε να εισάγετε όποιο port επιθυμείτε από το εύρος 0-65535 ανάλογα με το είδος και τις απαιτήσεις σας.

Η port που θα γίνει forward, είναι η ίδια με αυτή που λέει στην 3η κουκίδα=που θέλουμε να φαίνετε από το διαδίκτυο;

Ευχαριστώ όποιον άντεξε και το διάβασε όλο!!!

----------


## plouf

το βήμα 3 δεν χρειάζεται

στο βήμα 6 hostname έιναι όλο px innova.dyndns.com

ανοιξε τη σελίδα με internet explorer http://192.168.2.50:8080  . (να βάζεις και το http στον explorer)
τα ποιο πολλά DVR παιζούν ΜΟΝΟ με explorer

----------

innova (20-08-11)

----------


## innova

Φίλε plouf, η βοήθειά σου είναι πολύ σημαντική και σε ευχαριστώ ξανά!!!
Διόρθωσα το host name, το έβαλα δηλαδή όλο όπως είπες, και πράγματι με τον Ι.Ε. συνδέθηκα στο dvr (από τον ρούτερ μου όμως...), μου ζήτησε κωδικούς και είδα φώς!
Όμως από άλλο ρούτερ ο αδελφός μου δεν μπόρεσε να μπεί, δεν του άνοιγε καθόλου τη σελίδα του dvr, δεν έφτανε καν να του ζητήσει κωδικούς. 
Εγώ μάλλον δεν μπορώ (εύκολα) να το ελέγξω, έτσι δεν είναι; Και το οτι εγώ βλέπω το DVR μάλλον δεν εγγυάται πως όλα τα άλλα είναι σωστά, έτσι;

----------

